# New here.. So scared and I don't know what to do



## JustmemyselfandI (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey guys.... I'm new here, and well. I don't know what to do anymore.
I've had what I'm pretty sure is DP for about 3 months and it's making me so scared and nervous and I don't know what to do
I got it from smoking weed and I've been reading about it and I think mine is caused by Anxiety because before when I got this I would get really hot in places I didn't know, and I would get a tight chest and everything.. I'm so scared I ruined my life by smoking weed once. I think it was too potent for me and everything is so scary.. I'd appreciate any help.  I forgot to mention the only symptom I have that bothers me to the extent of madness if the emotional numbness.. I can't laugh and I can't smile I can only cry and have anxiety..


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

While my cause of DP/DR differs from yours, I understand how you feel. I got my DP/DR from emotional trauma, but I can say that I've felt the physical sensations anxiety gives us and the emotional flattening/numbness. I emphasize a lot with how the emotional numbness bothers you. It's definitely a very alienating and confusing feeling.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

sounds like a little bit of Dp to me. Try to relax about it it is a natural stress response and will pass the more you allow to space to.


----------



## Money9 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hey man I've delt with the same sh*t you have and it sucks I know. I've had it for about a year now and it goes off and on constantly. The thing you've got to know about dp/Dr is that IT WILL GO AWAY. With all the experience I have have had with my best tip is to just calm down. Dp/Dr is directly related to anxiety. To be honest it is anxiety. Any time you feel like this just calm down and things it will get better over time and it is no permanent. My advice for calming down which has helped me is putting my hand over my chest and feeling my heart beat. If it is racing I know it's just an anxiety attack. Then I just focus on my heart beat and take deep breaths and wait for it to just calm down. Then just live on with life. I promise you if you do this it will get better trust me. If it doesn't there are multiple different strategies to stop this. Just remember life is good and it will go away just ignore the symptoms and don't let it screw up you life for the time you have. You are gonna be ok


----------



## Cody27 (Jun 4, 2015)

I've had this 2 times from weed what I can tell you is it isn't permanent and you will get better just relax its scary as fuck but it will pass just have fun with it and keep rolling it will pass when your anxiety and stress is down !


----------



## Cody27 (Jun 4, 2015)

I've had this 2 times from weed what I can tell you is it isn't permanent and you will get better just relax its scary as fuck but it will pass just have fun with it and keep rolling it will pass when your anxiety and stress is down !


----------



## Cody27 (Jun 4, 2015)

I've had this 2 times from weed what I can tell you is it isn't permanent and you will get better just relax its scary as fuck but it will pass just have fun with it and keep rolling it will pass when your anxiety and stress is down !


----------



## Akame (Jul 20, 2015)

It will go away, just join the rest of us here as we all wait for the day.

Most of us got it through smoking too much of that dank kush pahahaha


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

Stay away from weed it will make you worst and try to ignore your symptoms


----------

